# rally II question



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

hey guys I had a question about rims. I was told 69 came with 15's on the back and 14's on the front. Is this true? Also can you put 15's all around and if so what are the dimentions. I want to buy a new set of rallys but want to make sure I get the right ones. I am looking at wheel vintiques rally II chrome ones. They dont have the rings. Any help would be appreciated. ALOHA


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1969gto said:


> hey guys I had a question about rims. I was told 69 came with 15's on the back and 14's on the front. Is this true?


I don't believe that is true, I could not find anything stating different wheel sizes on any classic GTO.




1969gto said:


> Also can you put 15's all around and if so what are the dimentions. I want to buy a new set of rallys but want to make sure I get the right ones. I am looking at wheel vintiques rally II chrome ones. They dont have the rings. Any help would be appreciated. ALOHA


The stock 14's tire size is 205/75 14,

The tire size for the 15" wheel is 235/60 15,

Both have;
Radius of 13.1"
Diameter of 26.1"
Circumference of 82.0"
Revs/mile of 773

Here is a source for 15" rally II's and trim rings;

http://www.yearone.com/serverfiles/fbshopmain2.asp?cat=5


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

ok will 15" wheels fit a 69'. And the wheels i was refering to are on the web site Wheel Vintiques.com they are under steel wheels and they are the chrome rally II style. just don't know what the other dimentions are. thanks


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

stock rally II's for a 69 were 14x6 with G70 14 RL or RWL tires.

You will have no problem putting 15" rally's on your car as long as you get the correct bolt spacing size, 5x4.75". Eight inch wide rims should be not be a problem and 10"ers should fit with a slight adjustment to the exhaust if at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

you could stagger it out of the wheelwell some, if you dont mind the look and fit a 10" rim quite easily.


----------



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

i still want the tires in the wheel well. Will 15x10's fit in the wheel well or will they stick out like that camaro? thanks a bunch. Just want to make sure I get the right rims before i spend a boatload of money.


----------

